
Systems of Survival - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systems_of_Survival
======
gaius
An excellent book, whenever I analyze issues in the news I always think if
there is a crossing of syndromes going on.

------
x2398dh1
I can't give an opinion on someone's wikipedia summary of a book without
reading the book...so...OK, thanks for posting, I guess!

~~~
gaius
It's well worth reading. One of those books that alters the way you think
forever.

